# télécommande EyeTV



## marian (21 Janvier 2011)

hello à vous tous, j'ai 1 tuner EyeTV qui fonctionne bien sous SnowL et la dernière version d'Ubuntu (avec meTV) sauf la télécommande sous Ubuntu...whalou pour le moment ou 1 solution ?????????


----------

